# broad heads



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bloodrunner broadheads
has anybody used them?? the look very interesting...doesnt look like they can open up in flight due to a spring and looks like they will always open... and even if they dont they will still cut 1"...

http://www.newarchery.com/products/1-1/broadheads/bloodrunner.html


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

That's pretty sweet lookin wonder if it falls under mechanical if it doesn't open looks like it would still leave a hole


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes I have taken 6 deer with them.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

never used them but they look good. Dont shoot rage broadheads. I shot a doe last weekend and it didnt expand.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

FBGHUNTER said:


> never used them but they look good. Dont shoot rage broadheads. I shot a doe last weekend and it didnt expand.


I have shot rages for 3 years taking several deer and numerous hogs and NEVER had thy happen. I have heard good things about blood runners bit have had such good success with rages I can't switch. They do look good though


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2225325#post2225325

Terrible broadheads.

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2225325#post2225325
> 
> Terrible broadheads.
> 
> TH


Heard the same thing. Stay away.


----------

